# Christmas presents for my family



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

I've been busy to complete my Christmas gifts.
Two applique pillows , a batik bag, a couple of toiletry bags and a table runner.
I invite you to have a look.
Thank you.


----------



## hilltopper (Jul 16, 2014)

Beautiful work you have done - be proud!!


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Wow! Your things are beautiful. Your family will be thrilled. You are so talented.


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

Beautiful. Your work is excellent.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

My you have been busy. They all are lovely. Lucky family! The color combinations are perfect


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

double post


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Wonderful.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

your work is beautiful, wonderful presents


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

Wow, they are all lovely. Well done, &#128077;&#128512;


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

WOW...AWESOME gifts...lucky family!!! HUGS...GG


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

All are so beautiful .......family will be so happy receiving these one of a kind beautiful gifts


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

Fabulous!


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

very very nice


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

Beautiful, beautiful work!


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Lovely work.


----------



## SnowCountess (Jun 6, 2014)

I love your appliqué work. Well done indeed! Hope they enjoy your work.


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Everything is terrific but I just love the first pillow!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

My you sure have been busy! Everything is just beautiful and I am sure will be cherished.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

wow! you are going to have some very happy and joyful recipients!


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Beautiful work. You certainly have an eye for colours.


----------



## hellokittyangel (Apr 14, 2014)

Wonderful!! I'll take one of each, please.


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

amortje said:


> I've been busy to complete my Christmas gifts.
> Two applique pillows , a batik bag, a couple of toiletry bags and a table runner.
> I invite you to have a look.
> Thank you.


Your work is fabulous and I'm sure your gifts will be cherished. 
I envy your talent.


----------



## Maltova (Jun 24, 2014)

All the work is very professional looking and BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

What gorgeous gifts.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Wonderful!!


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Love them all. Anyone would be lucky to get one.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Your quilting is lovely you have done a wonderful job with each and every gift.


----------



## jbweaver (May 5, 2011)

I would be thrilled to receive any one of them myself! Beautiful work.


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

Kathie said:


> Wow! Your things are beautiful. Your family will be thrilled. You are so talented.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cocoa (Jul 23, 2012)

Fantastic gifts! What a lucky family.


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Very lovely. So many complete and it is only December 1!


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice


----------



## celticmiss (Dec 6, 2011)

Beautiful workmanship. I certainly wouldnt mind receiving any one of them for Christmas.


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Thank you, all of you for the nice and lovely comments.


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

Wonderful gifts, especially the beautiful painting for yourself!


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful (all of them).


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Really great pillows...so artistic!!!


----------



## Lepeka (Sep 27, 2012)

Those are very nice gifts. Everyone should be excited to get them.


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

Beautiful work, lucky people receiving those items.


----------



## inkie (Jul 10, 2013)

Jeetje, je bent weer goed bezig!
You have been working hard again, my friend!
Good job!
Your bags are so perfect, you should really give a masterclass. I'll be your student!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I like all of them..very attractive ..I see alot of happy people ...


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Lucky family. Beautiful work.


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

Beyond professional! You should be extremely proud of your work! Thank you for sharing!! :thumbup:


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

They will be happy recipients!


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Wow! Wonderful work.


----------



## fibernut (Jun 5, 2011)

Your family should be so thrilled!! every one is perfect!!!


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

Beatiful. All of it and I to, love to quilt. Love seeing others work...and I love the crochet table cloth that the articles are sitting on...


----------



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

Lucky recipients! What beautiful work :thumbup:


----------



## windowwonde28941 (Mar 9, 2011)

I love them all .
You have the right idea about gift giving .
And we in the USA never have enough .
We wait out side the stores to open on black Friday to get more stuff .
For me less is more .


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

WOW! Those are awesome!


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Beautiful job on all.


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

I do want to be on your Christmas list.


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

amortje said:


> I've been busy to complete my Christmas gifts.
> Two applique pillows , a batik bag, a couple of toiletry bags and a table runner.
> I invite you to have a look.
> Thank you.


Beautiful!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Wow! You have been busy! Beautiful job


----------



## momannette (Nov 12, 2011)

they are all great but the minion is my personal favorite just love those guys!


----------

